# [Bug] Le tactile ne fonctionne plus..



## Bibuu_ (1 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,


Je suis sous iOS 7b2 (qui bug bien plus que la 1ère pour ma part) et depuis 1h, j'ai un gros problème:

Le tactile du lockscreen ne répond plus. Je ne sais plus rien faire à part un hard reboot (home + power pendant x secondes).
Et il n'est pas figé puisque j'ai l'animation sur le "faire glisser pour déverrouiller" et l'heure s'actualise correctement.
Je ne sais pas non plus faire apparaître le Control Center ou le Notifications Center.

Je ne sais plus rien faire, en gros. (Ce qui est plutôt embêtant, non?)


J'espère avoir été clair et avoir des réponses positives 

En avance, merci et grosse léchouille à tous :love:


----------



## Madalvée (1 Juillet 2013)

Attends tranquillement la version 3, puisque tu n'utilise cet iDevice que pour tester, comme toute version beta.


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Juillet 2013)

Oui je l'utilise pour tester mais c'est surtout mon seul iDevice et mon seul téléphone ^^


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Oui je l'utilise pour tester mais c'est surtout mon seul iDevice et mon seul téléphone ^^



 ... et tu l'utilises pour tester avec les risques que cela sous-entend ?????? ...


----------



## Bibuu_ (1 Juillet 2013)

Bah oui, je ne pensais pas qu'une beta était aussi buguée.. 
Sinon mon problème est résolu: j'ai branché mon iPhone (éteint) à iTunes et il c'est allumé et marchait. Si jamais quelqu'un a le même problème que moi


----------



## cedric1997 (2 Juillet 2013)

Ça m'arrive assez souvent sur mon iPad 2 sous iOS 7, chaque fois qu'il finit de se charger (batterie qui atteint 100%). Parfois le déconnecter et patienter 2-3 minutes suffit, mais parfois je dois faire un bon vieux hard reset (bouton Power + bouton Home jusqu'au redémarrage).


----------

